# angeln lago maggiore



## maximi (7. Juli 2004)

hi,
in kürze fahre ich an den lago maggiore und würde dort gerne ein bisschen angeln. mehr als der see selbst interessieren mich allerdings die großen bäche mit ihren gumpen etwas außerhalb. dort würde ich gerne auf forelle gehen.
ich weiß, dass es hierzu schon einen thread gab, allerdings wären ein paar konkrete tipps sehr hilfreich! 
am lago selbst würde ich barsch, zander, hecht oder forelle angeln. 
auch hierzu wären ein paar konkrete tips hilfreich.
bitte helft mir.
danke im voraus.
mfg
maximi


----------



## maximi (8. Juli 2004)

*AW: angeln lago maggiore*

hat da echt niemand erfahrung mit? ich fahre morgen- ein bisschen hilfe wäre echt nett.
wer erfahrung an ähnlichen gewässern hat, kann das ja auch posten.
auch theoriewissen kanns chon viel helfen.
danke!


----------



## rob (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: angeln lago maggiore*

hey !!
ich verschieb das mal aus dem österreichforum nach angeln in europa...da wird dir eher geholfen.
lg rob#h


----------



## harley (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: angeln lago maggiore*

hallo

schau mal hier http://www.petri-heil.ch/ da wird dir geholfen

gruss harley #g


----------

